# New revell 1948 ford custom paint



## armorkitmodeller (Oct 5, 2011)

Got my new Revell 48 ford custom a few days ago.Beautiful kit, I thought about using lacquer nail polish for some cool colors, anyone had any luck with it.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

armorkitmodeller.....s.moe, here.....That's a good question for your 1st post here, WELCOME ABOARD.....I too, have wondered if you could use nail polish to paint models with, Like if it would mess up the stryene plastic.....Could be sprayed with an air-brush,if thin enough I guess......Some of the long time members probably would give you the best answer to your question........You sure would have a large selection of colors to choose from if thats the case........Sorry I couldn't be of much help to you,,But the other guy's on here are very, very helpful on questions like this...........s.moe..........out.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome to HT! I have almost no experience with full paint jobs, but I do think I've heard of people using nail polish through an airbrush like s.moe mentioned. Hopefully someone who knows this better will chime in soon.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

armorkitmodeller said:


> Got my new Revell 48 ford custom a few days ago.Beautiful kit, I thought about using lacquer nail polish for some cool colors, anyone had any luck with it.


I've never used nail polish on a model but you need to make sure you use a primer coat on the car as lacquer is hotter than enamel and could craze the plastic. Alot of guys use the stuff but I personally never have.

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I have shot nail polish from an airbrush before with great results. My suggestions: Don't use the nail polish remover as a reducer, instead thin with lacquer thinner. Use a test piece to see how the paint is going to work, if you get it too hot (too much thinner) you can mess up the plastic. Also be aware that while polish dries very fast out of the bottle once you reduce it it becomes slower to cure just like regular lacquer paint. I never shot over any kind of primer so I can't help you there.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

One of my Ex Girl Friends tried to Scratch my Eyes out a few years ago, Using a "Deep Red Color Nail polish" ALREADY ON HER CLAWS AS WELL, ??? Does that count at all,.....lol


"OH"..And welcome aboard armor dude, make sure to let us know how we can help with anything more,...lol..lol....




*Ian*


----------



## armorkitmodeller (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I plan on shooting it with Tamiya primer first as a little bit of barrier. I bought two kits , they were on sale at plasticmodelworld, I kind of want to do this crazy metallic lime green for the first one, and the second one in purple blue like in the movie cars.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That looks like a cool kit. I never liked those cars stock but the changes they made look real good. I'm going with the Cadillac grill and the fadeaway fenders. I think that is a Caddy grill anyway. I picked up the kit while paint shopping Tuesday. Since I was there and all.

Never tried nail polish. A buddy did a few years back. He used a khaki color changing shade. It was somewhat of a sensation at the local show. Said he had to thin the heck out of it. Keep us posted.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

armorkitmodeller......s.moe, here again,,See I told ya there where some great guys on here that could help you out with your question......Both sound great,, So you got to show some pic's when can............s.moe...........out


----------



## Lukey (Mar 1, 2012)

So did you try it? If so how did it work out?


----------

